# Trying to move furniture from Rhodes back to UK



## marias (Nov 26, 2009)

Can anyone help we are trying to move all of our furniture back from Rhodes to the UK ASAP and are not sure who to use or the sort of costs involved.

We have sold our house and need to clear everything from a 3 bed house

Any help would be really appreciated


----------



## Wayne-UK (Nov 2, 2009)

I am using Nomad International removal from UK to Greece - for a 2 bed apartment costing approx £2500. Collecting today so can't say if they are going to be any good.


----------



## marias (Nov 26, 2009)

*sharing cost of removal from rhodes to UK and furniture for sale*



Wayne-UK said:


> I am using Nomad International removal from UK to Greece - for a 2 bed apartment costing approx £2500. Collecting today so can't say if they are going to be any good.


Hi Wayne,

When are they due to arrive in Rhodes?

Depending on when they are arriving it could be worth seeing if they will reduce your cost if they collect our things at the same time. I know a lot of companies will charge both lots of people less if they are sharing the costs.

Could you let me know please.

<snip>


----------



## Wayne-UK (Nov 2, 2009)

Due to arrive in Greece approx 13/15th December. Collected today, service was very good.


----------



## marias (Nov 26, 2009)

*can you ask them if they would reduce your costs if we share*



Wayne-UK said:


> Due to arrive in Greece approx 13/15th December. Collected today, service was very good.


Hi Wayne

Is it possible to see if they would reduce your costs if they collected from us when they are there as we could get over there for that timing if they would split the costs for both of us. Or do you have their contact number and I can try and contact them to see.

I know if they have a collection that works with a delivery we both get a better deal. It could work out for both of us that way.

Sorry to be a pain in this one.

Marias


----------



## Wayne-UK (Nov 2, 2009)

marias said:


> Hi Wayne
> 
> Is it possible to see if they would reduce your costs if they collected from us when they are there as we could get over there for that timing if they would split the costs for both of us. Or do you have their contact number and I can try and contact them to see.
> 
> ...


Tried to PM you no luck. Don't know if you are allowed to use email addresses on this forum?


----------



## Wayne-UK (Nov 2, 2009)

Email - [email protected]ional.com / website Nomad International - Removals to Greece | Removals to Italy

You have to provide a list of what needs taking so they can give a rough quote. They have just collected and packed my stuff and certainly at this end they have done an excellent job. Just got to hope the people in Greece are as good. I could have got it a little cheaper but they other company was not a registered company and I didnt want to take a chance


----------



## marias (Nov 26, 2009)

*answer to your question*



Wayne-UK said:


> Tried to PM you no luck. Don't know if you are allowed to use email addresses on this forum?


I am not sure if we could put email addresses but to keep it impersonal if you go to the website for villamariarhodes you could send an email from there and I will get it. It is the com version for the website as it will not allow me to use a url to show you the correct version.

I hope that will work without causing any problems

Maria


----------



## Wayne-UK (Nov 2, 2009)

marias said:


> I am not sure if we could put email addresses but to keep it impersonal if you go to the website for villamariarhodes you could send an email from there and I will get it. It is the com version for the website as it will not allow me to use a url to show you the correct version.
> 
> I hope that will work without causing any problems
> 
> Maria


managed to post it, see previous post


----------



## marias (Nov 26, 2009)

*is part of what i put missing*



Wayne-UK said:


> managed to post it, see previous post


Hi Wayne

I am not sure what I am looking for but if you try the website I hae suggested they come to me as it is my email address. Look in contuct us and you can email from there.

Maria


----------



## marias (Nov 26, 2009)

*just found this one*

You have to provide a list of what needs taking so they can give a rough quote. They have just collected and packed my stuff and certainly at this end they have done an excellent job. Just got to hope the people in Greece are as good. I could have got it a little cheaper but they other company was not a registered company and I didnt want to take a chance[/quote]

Hi Wayne 

this email appeared later than one I replied to which is why it did not make sense!

I agree about having a registered company as I do not want to find everything missing.

We are emptying a 3 bedroom house not too cluttered but the usual 2 double beds, one single, 4 bedside drawers, 2 sofas, dining room table & chairs, american style fridge freezer, washing machine, dishwasher, cooker etc.

I will assume that is probable more than you have taken out there.

Maria


----------



## Wayne-UK (Nov 2, 2009)

marias said:


> You have to provide a list of what needs taking so they can give a rough quote. They have just collected and packed my stuff and certainly at this end they have done an excellent job. Just got to hope the people in Greece are as good. I could have got it a little cheaper but they other company was not a registered company and I didnt want to take a chance


Hi Wayne 

this email appeared later than one I replied to which is why it did not make sense!

I agree about having a registered company as I do not want to find everything missing.

We are emptying a 3 bedroom house not too cluttered but the usual 2 double beds, one single, 4 bedside drawers, 2 sofas, dining room table & chairs, american style fridge freezer, washing machine, dishwasher, cooker etc.

I will assume that is probable more than you have taken out there.

Maria[/QUOTE]

I think they usually have a couple of houses worth per load. My total was 2 double beds, 2 sofas, chair, desk, big tv, tv stand, coffee table, kitchen table, chest drawers, 4 units quite a lot once it was all packed in.


----------



## marias (Nov 26, 2009)

I will email them a list of what needs to be taken or let them look at the website as they can then see everything there apart from one of the single beds and drawers that we are not bringing back and anything else I can get rid of before we have to move it back.

Thanks for all of your help

I wish you every happiness in Greece and hope everything works well for you there.

We are in the stupid position that we only finished buying everything in May and now we are selling the house and bringing everything back!

regards

Maria


----------

